# Setting up the front entrance, OCT 1st...



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*What did you do after work on the first day of Halloween?
Only 29 days left until the big day!!!*
Here is a video clip from last night.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I love the modular wall setup! It sure blows away my black plastic draped everywhere.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

This year I have decided to forgo the black plastic...for black landscaping fabric!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet Facade!!! Okay, first tell me what you did/how you secured the walls to the facia boards? Next, What are the dimensions of your door? Did you paint the door and walls? I am putting my facade up this weekend but I really want a door this year. (Please PM me).


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Looks great! (and it only took you 2 min. 31 seconds - amazing.)


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Great work for the first day of Halloween, I am sure your place will be fantastic.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, being that fast at set up you can afford to be a procrastinator. Hehehehe.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that was fast---


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was good..you have a great storage area there ,didn't think you were ever gonna finish pulling all those out.
you got alot done ..good work


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was fun! Can't wait to see the video of the big night. I've loved the last couple of them.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lift with the legs.. 


Looks great.. Was planning a fascade.. alas didnt get to it.. but still accomplished a bunch for my first years haunt.. still so much to put in place still tho..


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay 1st...you need to change your name to speedy gonzales. 2nd WOW!! Okay how did you make ur walls, what did you use to connect them, what supports each wall section from the front? Looks fantastic and super lightweight. My biggest problem will be storage this year. I love that your walls are so thin and easy for 1 person to move. I want that tooooooo.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I should put together all my build pics so I can post them.

Bloodhound and turtle2778,
The walls are very stout!
All wood (1/2" chipboard 8'x4' sheets) is framed with welded 1 inch tubing and bolted together. Then there are 6 steel tube struts bolting them to the house. The door is 80"x24" and was bought from home depot for around $30 bucks. I sealed both sides of the wood with outdoor gray paint. Then I used different colors of flat spray paint to make the rock pattern. Finally, I antiqued the spray paint rocks using oak stain.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, all that on the first day? Impressive!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love watching someone work. Looking great.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I need to do modular walls... always love your work!


----------

